# Should The Trailer Brakes Lock When Decoupled ?



## just_gwen (Nov 1, 2007)

I was surprised to find that the trailer brakes on my 250RS do not lock when decoupled from the tow vehicle, is that normal? I have to park my trailer on a bit of an incline and would feel safer if I knew the trailer brakes were locked in addition to the chock blocks to keep it from rolling away...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Your trailer breaks are electric and only work when there is power supplied to them. How about a set of wheel chocks. James


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2. The brakes on the TT are electric. No power, no braking. Use wheel chocks--a set of four plastic ones (if they get dirty, just rinse off) are under $20. Light weight and I just toss mine into the milk carton in the outside storage area under the bed.

Mfrs also make an "X" shaped thingy that goes between the two tires. You use one on each side. It sits up in the air between the tires, and the sides press on the tires. It's impossible to turn the tires with those things installed. They are a bit heavier than the plastic chocks, but IMHO they are sturdier. TT's can roll off the chocks if you are on a steep slope, but the "X" brackets are really secure. Cost more, of course (doesn't everything?







)

If your "bit of an incline" is modest, chocks will work. If it's more than modest, then I'd be tempted to use the "X" brackets.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is a picture of the X type of wheel chocks. Mine are Ultra Fab and can be locked with a padlock. James


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

hautevue said:


> It's impossible to turn the tires with those things installed.


Well...um... with _enough_ force the trailer will still move.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> It's impossible to turn the tires with those things installed.


Well...um... with _enough_ force the trailer will still move.








[/quote]

Yes it will, I found this out with my old trailer packing up in a hurry. Lets just say the trailer does move, and the x-chock does suffer....


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

outback loft said:


> It's impossible to turn the tires with those things installed.


Well...um... with _enough_ force the trailer will still move.








[/quote]

Yes it will, I found this out with my old trailer packing up in a hurry. Lets just say the trailer does move, and the x-chock does suffer....
[/quote]

....yea, saw the guy in the spot next to me pull out with them left in. They definately come loose.
I couldn't yell quick enough to get him to stop.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I made a set of the X type and they work great. Easy to install and very secure, only about $10 to make. I havn't tried to drive away with them in place....yet


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

akdream said:


> I made a set of the X type and they work great. Easy to install and very secure, only about $10 to make. I havn't tried to drive away with them in place....yet


I made my own as well, and I HAVE tried to drive away with them. Wondered why my truck was having this big loss of power. Went back and found I was dragging the trailer.







First thing I did was to look around to see if anyone witnessed my "power demonstration". With that, I have no question as to the strength of the chocks.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a set of the X type from my previous TT. The wheel space between the tires on the new 325FRE is too narrow to put it in. I am now looking for a different type.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

outback loft said:


> and the x-chock does suffer....


Uh, yeah.


----------

